# Any old guys just use a light roadie helmet?



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

This is kind of the evil twin of the concussion thread. I've had neck problems for a while (bulging/torn C3-C7) and extra weight on my head makes things hurt quicker. So a couple of years ago I gave up my heavy MIPS MTB helmet and now ride with a really light (220 g) Giro Aeon road bike helmet. I know it doesn't provide the same level of protection, but it really does help with the neck strain. 

Any other old farts here do something similar or am I about to be ostracized for my heresy?


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I use road helmets too and have for decades -- currently using a Smith of some sort. Anyway, with respect to impacts I KNOW that my road crashes have had much more head impact -- faster speed, asphalt or concrete, automobiles all add up to more head-smacking power. Even road helmets have more coverage than they used to, but even without that I'll take the lighter weight over the perceived greater safety of a heavier "mtb" helmet with more coverage. I'm sure there's some legitimate safety advantage to full-faced helmets, but I don't ride in a way that makes that attractive to me.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

road bike helmets are fine


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Really, not that much difference. I prefer the road helmets for the same reason: weight.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw a guy on the XC trail the other day with a full face and no pads on a cheap hardtail. Where you draw the line for protection may not be the same as others.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I use a Giro Synthe which is full on roadie for most rides. I have a Fox Speed Frame that I occasionally use, but not nearly as light or comfortable. I only use my full face at the bike park, maybe once a year.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I've fallen onto the back of my head, so I do like a helmet that comes down a bit in the back, and there are times when a visor is handy to block out sun near sunset or sunrise. For that reason, I settled on a Giro that works for me. It's only 3 and a half ounces heavier than a road helmet, at 330 grams. Not exactly a neck breaker, but if it bothers you, go light. I have found that crashing in a MIPS does make a noticeable difference, though, so if I used a road helmet, I'd go with that.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

I use a road helmet. I ride road, gravel, mtb, and it works for all. It seems like the road helmets have better ventilation (bro science), and I am a hot, sweaty rider.

Bonus - a road helmet is so pro XC, and I can get away with a road helmet while mountain biking. Not sure it works the other way around. Roadies, man.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

How come road helmets have no visors, when they need it the most? No trees or shade on the road. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Edummann (Feb 24, 2021)

I used to. Then one day about three years ago I was ripping down a technical trail. It suddenly occurred to me “ I am riding by myself, going fast, and no one really knows where I am at exactly. If I get hurt I’m screwed”. I bought a new helmet that week


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

rod9301 said:


> How come road helmets have no visors, when they need it the most? No trees or shade on the road.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


I think wind resistance is an issue at the speeds and distances roadies ride.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

MSU Alum said:


> I think wind resistance is an issue at the speeds and distances roadies ride.


It used to be more to do with body position. If I'm in the drops, visors were in the way. That being said, current visors flip up, so less of a concern.

So, other than that.. style .


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

rod9301 said:


> How come road helmets have no visors, when they need it the most? No trees or shade on the road.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


who in hell, helmet maker, or the average Joe, ever said we needed visors on helmets ?

If I buy a helmet that has a visor, visor goes in the trash immediately. FFS I don't need one never needed one don't want one they all suck.

-------------------

I subscribe to the 5 D's of tree riding...Dodge, Duck, Dip, Dive, and....Dodge.

Visors block my view when I am back-flat cranked over.

it's called _eyewear_....UV blocking and clear or whatever color you want


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> who in hell, helmet maker, or the average Joe, ever said we needed visors on helmets ?
> 
> If I buy a helmet that has a visor, visor goes in the trash immediately. FFS I don't need one never needed one don't want one they all suck.
> 
> ...


I used to wear an old school bike hat under my helmets, because if I did want a visor.. those worked better anyway, and it wicked the sweat well.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Head's the least of my worries; I'm far more freaked out about falling into cactus than hitting my noggin. Cholla, yucca, prickly pear, and spanish dagger are worth wearing ten pounds of full leathers. As it is, a road helmet fits all bills: mountains, commuting, road.

I've always removed the visors on my helmets. I hate not seeing what's coming up when my head's down.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

still waitin to see what pattern a wavecel helmet makes to the scalp when crushed

I don't plan on testing mine anytime soon, 
but if it happens and I don't drool too much afterward will send pics

I use a road version of wavecel helmet


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I only wear a higher end Bell road bike helmet for everything. Visor always removed. I don't ride anything gnarly enough to require a full face anymore. Helmets are designed for the speed of an impact from the height your head may fall until it hits the ground anyway, not to protect you in a 30 mph downhill crash into a tree.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

rod9301 said:


> Ok
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


yeah sorry don't know what came over me....🗿


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

i use a ROAD 100 Btwin, weighs 250 grams, well ventliated and provides good visibility


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a Giro Artex MIPS, its light, has a small visor. Perhaps the next helmet I use will be a road helmet. There is not much difference. Age of rider does not matter. 

My impression that most MTB'ers just like dressing up 😁 ... kinda like triathletes when it comes to taste


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I used a road helmet for all riding forever. now with no more road bike and unsafely old road helmet I replaced it with a MTB helmet. As said above - my road crashes were at much higher speeds...I bet they are all held to the same standards.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I like visors to keep the sun off my nose/face: even with sunblock, sun damage is a real thing. 
If you're not taking a lot of risks, a road or lightweight mtb helmet should be fine. 
I still see and ride with roadies wearing the old school cycling hats with visor under their helmets, if your nose is not high in the air, the visor should have insignificant aero drag.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

hdave said:


> I used a road helmet for all riding forever. now with no more road bike and unsafely old road helmet I replaced it with a MTB helmet. As said above - my road crashes were at much higher speeds...I bet they are all held to the same standards.


They are, and those standards are largely outdated and were made with incorrect assumptions regarding closed head injuries.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I use a regular Giro trail helmet. Also, I leave my headlamp AND battery mounted to it as well. I figure it only helps to keep my neck extensors strong. I've got several C-spine injuries to my name, but the weight is tolerated quite well.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

rod9301 said:


> How come road helmets have no visors, when they need it the most? No trees or shade on the road.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


They did at one time. This is a Bell Tourlite, which was my first helmet ever. I got it for X-Mas 1981, the first year I started road riding. The visor was adjustable. That thing was a brick.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

It's only within the past year that I switched to the new-style mtb helmets, I've been using my old road racing helmets with the visors in place for the prior 10 or 15 years or so.
I won't wear a full-face unless I go to a bike park but the new style helmets definitely have more coverage than the old style ones.


----------



## NoisyNinja (Jan 24, 2021)

wayold said:


> This is kind of the evil twin of the concussion thread. I've had neck problems for a while (bulging/torn C3-C7) and extra weight on my head makes things hurt quicker. So a couple of years ago I gave up my heavy MIPS MTB helmet and now ride with a really light (220 g) Giro Aeon road bike helmet. I know it doesn't provide the same level of protection, but it really does help with the neck strain.
> 
> Any other old farts here do something similar or am I about to be ostracized for my heresy?


Has nothing to do with heresy, all has to do with managing your risk. Anytime you get on two wheels you're at risk. If you're riding gnarly trails or jump lines or riding fast, you increase your likelihood of a crash. The consequence are quality of life for your remaining years or your loved ones quality of life (with you injured, disabled, or dead). Helmets are a form of partial risk mitigation. No helmet eliminates consequences entirely. If you combine helmet choice, trail choice, safer speeds, improving skills etc. you'll be less likely to crash and less likely to be injured in a crash. But it's MTB, and crashes happen to everyone.


----------



## 2002NRS (May 1, 2004)

Not that old but I ride with either a Giro Aeon or Aether (I also ride road). I prefer having a helmet without a visor since my previous helmets with visors would flap up and down when things gets bumpy. Its better to ride with a helmet than no helmet... I also wear road bike jersey since i can stash snacks, wallet, keys and pump in my back pockets (rather than in my shorts).


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

wayold said:


> This is kind of the evil twin of the concussion thread. I've had neck problems for a while (bulging/torn C3-C7) and extra weight on my head makes things hurt quicker. So a couple of years ago I gave up my heavy MIPS MTB helmet and now ride with a really light (220 g) Giro Aeon road bike helmet. I know it doesn't provide the same level of protection, but it really does help with the neck strain.
> 
> Any other old farts here do something similar or am I about to be ostracized for my heresy?


I don't think you'll be ostracized since you've got a perfectly good health reason that makes the decision reasonable.

Anyone else caught posting pictures doing black diamond lines while wearing a roadie helmet, will be punished with photo-shops showing them wearing lycra short-shorts.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

The top 10 helmets in the VT helmet tests show an even split between MTB, Road, and Multi-sport helmets, with prices ranging from $50 bucks to $273 bucks. So in their test methodology there isn't an advantage for MTB vs. Road vs. Multi-sport. (No full face helmets were tested).






Bike Helmet Ratings


Virginia Tech Helmet Ratings - Bike helmets have been tested to evaluate their ability to reduce brain injury risk.




www.helmet.beam.vt.edu





Ratings be damned, the top 3 things to consider when buying a helmet to protect you in a crash are:
1) Fit
2) Fit
3) Fit


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Giro Chronicle with 10mm trimmed off the peak so I can't see it when riding.
Specialized Ambush with the peak moved just out of my sight.
Giro Foray roadie gets the most use. Road, gravel, CX, XC...
Light, comfortable, well ventilated road helmets rule.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a trend bucker and use a mtb helmet on the road, I don't care what anyone thinks, happy to be representing for the mtbers. I bought it in high-viz yellow/green for that reason, will also help them spot my body when I go crashing off the trail. But I bought it to replace a road style helmet after I crashed off a gravel road and dented it. I'm more into protecting my noggin than fashion.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I use a modern MTB helmet on road, and trail. Weight difference is fairly negligible for me. Modern microshells are light and remarkably tough. I've taken harder falls on road actually. I think the latest dual density foams are good. Actually took a spill a couple months ago on road, I heard helmet contact, left scratch and small dimple on shell. No head issues at all. But then I'm used to occasional motorsports helmet and a snow helmet that has a heavy shell. Finally ordered a new helmet for bike.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Road helmets for me; I prefer the fit over the larger MTB specific helmets.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Full face helmet for me (TLD Stage). My trails are steep and rocky, and dental surgery is expensive!


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

rod9301 said:


> How come road helmets have no visors, when they need it the most? No trees or shade on the road.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Position on the bike means road riders are less upright meaning a visor gets in the way in the normal riding position.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I wear a Giro Tyrant which is nearly a full face, guess you’d call it a 3/4 helmet. I tried to knock down a tree with my face last week when I got a little too fast on a jump line and the helmet performed beautifully. Maybe a road helmet would’ve worked just as well but I’m a believer in the Tyrant. One downside is that helmet is quite hot, maybe wear a roadie on 80 degree days where I don’t plan to go airborne.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Roge said:


> They did at one time. This is a Bell Tourlite, which was my first helmet ever. I got it for X-Mas 1981, the first year I started road riding. The visor was adjustable. That thing was a brick.
> 
> View attachment 1922593


I had one of those. My friends all upgraded to sporty Specialized Air Force Ones and loved to pick on me for Star Wars helmet.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

I only use road helmets, but I don't downhill or free ride, xc only and actual road riding. A helmet provides a measure of safety, so wearing a good fitting quality helmet should help in the event of a crash.


----------

